# BABIES are home ~ PIC enclosed and...



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Hubby and I brought little Ruby and Gracie home tonight. They seem to be doing well, eating on their own of course. Just so darn cute




: They had been touched very little, so this is going to take some time. At this point I’m glad that they’re so tiny ~ Ruby already made me eat a little straw-dust



: The owner’s grandkids had spoiled Gracie a little bit, but apparently Ruby hadn’t been loved on ~ except for her mama of course.. I held them each a bit and hugged them… working on bonding. Gracie seemed to like it. Ruby kicked some, but that's ok. I'm patient



: I could have hung out with them more, but didn’t want to stress them. They are locked up for the night to stay nice and warm ~ it’s gonna be upper 30’s here tonight in Missouri. Too early for that! [/SIZE]

Just going to take it slow and be patient (especially with that little fireball Ruby)



: I’ll keep you posted on my progress with them, and take some pics soon! :bgrin

*edited to update topic*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I can imagine how happy you are to have them home. It always seems like such a long wait when we buy babies and have to wait till they are weaned. Just keep loving and hugging on them..and they will be following you everywhere in a short time.



: Then you will know what its really like to be owned by a donkey, and you'll love every minute of these entertaining lovable longears.



: Cant wait to see pics. I bet your not going to get much sleep tonight. :bgrin Corinne


----------



## RNR (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats on getting the babies home!

Man I did not relize we were getting that cold tonight :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

I better go bed the baby goats down in more hay!

RNR


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh I can imagine just how excited you are :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I can''t wait to see pictures and get updates of how the new kids are doing. Congrats on getting them both. I'm sooo very happy for you :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Sep 15, 2007)

:aktion033: That is great! I look forward to MANY updates



:


----------



## Bassett (Sep 15, 2007)

Glad you finally got your babies. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



: Mine are coming this morning. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: We will have so much fun with them. Won't we?


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 15, 2007)

:



:



: Wow how wonderful to finally get them home, now the fun begins!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, we made it ok through the night. I got up about 3 to check on them. Every time I see those cute long ears... my heart just melts



: Oh, and those big loving eyes looking up at me.. just the sweetest. But everyone here already knows about that feeling, don't you?



: I was awakened to "music" this morning. Love it, love it!!



: They are still locked up in their shelter for now, then when hubby comes home from his outing today we will let them into their pen for the first time (we are anticipating some more "mini rodeo" action so wanted him to be here to help if need be). I'm excited to watch them running around their new pen!! Sounds like prime picture time to me



:

Bonnie, I'm excited for you too!! :aktion033: :aktion033: What a joy they are



: Of course, we will expect reports from you too



:

p.s. to Ce - how did you know I wouldn't get much sleep last night?



: :bgrin I'm taking my next cup of java out to enjoy with the li'l girls



:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 15, 2007)

Glad you brought the babies home. I just recently got my first two donkeys. It doesn't take them long to warm up. Mine were 1 and 2 when I got them. I have had them for only 2 weeks. They were touched very much either. But now they just love to be loved on. They spoiled very easy. I too am in Missouri. Love to see others in my state that love the donks. Good luck and love them lots. They will love you back.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 15, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats :aktion033: , it must feel so good to have them home! hope there is no rodeo today for you but if there is we would love to see the pictures :new_rofl: . have fun with them



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

:aktion033: Wasn't that the best wake up call in the world :aktion033:

Don't worry about their "offstandishness" (funny fake work)

they'll come around ..... they had a BIG day yesterday



:

As for it being cool outside, they will adjust just fine. It is amazing the temperature extremes that Donks can take....they just don't like getting wet



:

Have a fun weekend and take some pics.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 16, 2007)

It's great that you got them home, it'll be fun to see pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG :bgrin Teri, I just noticed your avatar..its Mr. Smooshed Donkey! :bgrin



:



: Ce


----------



## julieb (Sep 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt] :aktion033: Yippee Tammy :aktion033: So happy the transaction went well... I bet your on cloud nine



: Get that camera going :lol: Give the girls a big hug for me...Enjoy



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 17, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats,

love to see photos.



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 17, 2007)

spend some time with them, they will warm up faster than you might think! pretty soon you won't be able to take pictures unless someone else is there to distract them or take the pics for you, they will have their little mugs right in the camera wanting your attention if you are the only one there LOL


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Congratulations, I know you've waited a long time! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Don't be discouraged with them not being so loving right off. I had one like that too. Believe me, once they realize that you are their new mommy and are safe, you won't be able to keep them off of you!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Treats help too!



:



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]YES, we can't wait to see pics of them at their new home![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Finally - pictures of the girls at home ... took me long enough, huh? Sheesh, who knew that two li'l donkeys could keep someone soooo busy



: I was so happy with this picture - took it yesterday and they even "posed"... lol. This may never happen again :no: Even the flash in their eyes kinda looks like ornery little gleams - and how true is that



: [/SIZE]





Can you tell what they just finished doing? Always rolling in the dirt or grass just before a photo shoot



:

Tonight the pictures were more "in your face" type, so guess we're making some good progress :aktion033:

Thanks everyone!! I'm SO glad they're here - really don't want to go to work tomorrow. Would much rather stay home and play :no:


----------



## Bassett (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh goodness, how adorable are they?



: They are beautiful. Look at Gracies ears



: Love them. Thanks for sharing. Ruby wasn't quite as happy. :bgrin Enjoy them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 18, 2007)

That pic is ADORABLE, it would make such a cute christmas card. THanks so much for sharing a pic, I love the 2 little sweeties. Ce

ps..did you go to work today?? or stay home to play???


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

: Awwww .. they are soooo cute.

they have alook of trouble makers too



:


----------



## Shari (Sep 18, 2007)

Very adorable!!! Donkeys are so much fun to have around!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> That pic is ADORABLE, it would make such a cute christmas card. THanks so much for sharing a pic, I love the 2 little sweeties. Ce
> 
> ps..did you go to work today?? or stay home to play???


Thank you everyone ~~ they have surely stolen my heart



: I might just use that pic for a Christmas card - thanks for the idea, Ce!

Yes, (darn it) I did go in to work today but came home and played tonight until dark. I'm home tomorrow and get to play again, at least for awhile :aktion033:

I swear these little girls are so smart. Their 'safe place' at night is our stock trailer for now (so I can lock them up away from the coyotes, etc). It isn't very pretty, and might seem like a silly "barn" but it will serve the purpose until we have our shed moved up here and fixed up. I have put a little battery radio in and a fly catcher thingie, and all the necessities of course. Anyway, the girls have learned our short path from the pen to the trailer - I put short panels up along the side of the "path". They hop right in the trailer for me at night, and in the mornings they are now hopping right out (usually



: ) and heading into the pen. Such good girls they are



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh what a precious photo



:



: Oh they sure look like they are planning tomorrows trouble schedule LOL . ADORABLE :aktion033:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]they do look like trouble together...lol...CUTE picture



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

